# schooner at last



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

schooner????


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> schooner????


That's better!

Taff


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Beautiful! I don't know how I could have missed this (and your other pic) back in October, as I usually keep an eye out for new model postings. You must have built it using the same methods used in the prototype and, that is a labour of love.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Samsette. Yes it is built like the original but I gave it a deeper keel for scale reasons and it was a labour of love. Regards and a happy new year. PS I'm still in touch occasionally with the librarian in Halifax NS nautical musum. who supplied the blueprints.


----------

